# Do you wear gloves Mountain Biking



## BM Ooutdoorz (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi,

I am a youtuber that is trying to put together a video on how many people wear gloves mountain biking.

I am not trying to self promote just trying to get accurate info so the video is correct and not false info.

So if you would spend 1 minute telling me a few things that would be awesome, just tell me down below in the replies.

I wear gloves on every ride
I wear gloves on some rides (not all)
I own gloves but don't use them all the time
I don't own gloves and never wear them

What type of riding you do?
Enduro
Trail
XC
Downhill
Road
(anything else)

Where you live
Don't give your address just country or state so I can graph it out

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Always wear gloves.
I ride whatever is to ride, where I am at the moment or location.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

always gloves no matter the ride. for grip

AND road/rock rash protection. not much hurts worse and interferes with your other daily routines than your palm being skinned or have grime embedded in it.

but a whole lot of people don't use gloves....either they like palm injury, or don't care, or are so good they never lose grip or wreck and land on open palms.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I wear gloves on every ride

Trail
XC
Road
Gravel

GA, USA

no offense but doesn't sound like a video I would bother watching, though I did bother replying, didn't I?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

from a performance perspective, the cooler you can keep your hands, the more power you can make overall









Physiology in sport: keeping your hands cool can help your performance


Our hands are a biological marvel and have probably played more of a part in our evolutionary development than the human brain! But as Alan Ruddock explains, keeping your hands cool can also help your sport performance.



www.sportsperformancebulletin.com




.

at any rate, on a warm day gloves might hold you back some indescribable tiny amount, but I'm wearing them anyway.

if racing and you really need to get the last watt out of yourself, no gloves or at least fingerless is the way to go...the cooler our hands the better the body performs


----------



## Cdal1770 (Mar 20, 2019)

BM Ooutdoorz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a youtuber that is trying to put together a video on how many people wear gloves mountain biking.
> 
> ...


I always wear gloves.

Enduro, trail, and XC.

California


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

chazpat said:


> I wear gloves on every ride
> 
> Trail
> XC
> ...


Same here on all counts except the GA, USA part. I live in MT, USA.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> Always wear gloves.
> I ride whatever is to ride, where I am at the moment or location.


Same here.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Short gloves for me on warm days, full (thin) gloves on cooler days. 
Agressive trail riding.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm in Arizona and refuse to ride without gloves. Degrated granite embedded into the meat of my palm sounds awful.

Edit: just realized this is the ebike forum... If you're looking for ebike specific data, ignore my post.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I ALWAYS wear gloves for all of the reasons already stated.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Only when e-biking.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

When I rode a tri bike, I didn't wear gloves, just something else to have to bother with in transition and slow you down. I believe that was pretty typical and probably still is, maybe depends on the distance, I was just doing sprints.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

chazpat said:


> When I rode a tri bike, I didn't wear gloves, just something else to have to bother with in transition and slow you down. I believe that was pretty typical and probably still is, maybe depends on the distance, I was just doing sprints.


Wrenching on tri bikes when I worked in a shop was the bane of my existence. The number of those guys who piss all over their bikes and then don't bother at least wiping them off before bringing them in for service was insane.

Doesn't surprise me that they can't be bothered to put gloves on either.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Always! Eye protection too.

I've seen some nasty shredded, dislocated and broken digits on other people's hands. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

BM Ooutdoorz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a youtuber that is trying to put together a video on how many people wear gloves mountain biking.
> 
> ...


I ride trail and road in Arizona and almost always wear full-fingered armored mechanix gloves.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Everybody wears gloves

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^^ You really believe that?


----------



## kjlcm (Jul 2, 2006)

Yes. Everybody wears gloves. Know of nobody who does not. Have been riding a long time. Occasionally if I forget my gloves it sucks. I suppose you could get used to it, but why?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I would feel more connected to the bike but wearing gloves....

But, it's like anything in mtb'in/life... there are trade-offs.

No gloves, I'd feel more connected to bike... but, my fingers would get cold on chillier rides and you could deglove during a yard sale.

So... I'll take the safety approach rather than the comfort line.

YMMV

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

kjlcm said:


> Yes. Everybody wears gloves.


There are more people than you would think that do not wear gloves. I know of two that I ride with that do not. There are several YouTubers that do not ride with gloves.


----------



## TRP (Mar 21, 2021)

I learned the hard way. 

I wear gloves every ride now.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is a pic of my friend James mid race. Note the finger position. 
I would do say at least 30% of the people I ride with don't wear gloves. And I have no idea why.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep one good wreck, ouch. Gloves for sure

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Gloves all the time, and long fingered.

XC,Trail, Enduro and roadbike

Switzerland


----------



## commplex (Apr 17, 2009)

No gloves unless it’s cold.. like less than 40 degrees cold. For me it’s a sensory issue. Bar feel is dramatically better without gloves and a good pair of grips.

I ride all bikes.. gravel, road, Xc, trail, single speed whatever! Up in the Bay Area so I ride Santa Clara county and Santa Cruz


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

I wear gloves every ride
Trail
Illinois
👍


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

When it's warm out, no gloves.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Wrenching on tri bikes when I worked in a shop was the bane of my existence. The number of those guys who piss all over their bikes and then don't bother at least wiping them off before bringing them in for service was insane.


As I mentioned, I was doing sprints. If I had to go, I went during the swim. 



SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Edit: just realized this is the ebike forum... If you're looking for ebike specific data, ignore my post.


Oops, I bet almost everyone missed that!

Do they have triathlons where you ride an ebike, a segway and then take a bath?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Maybe my hands just sweat too much, but whenever I ride my DJ bike or BMX bike I rarely wear gloves, and i suffer for it, my grips get too slick to not stop and dry hands off ever few minutes. I live in one of the driest places on earth too, I really don’t understand how people in humid environments can ride without gloves


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

kjlcm said:


> Yes. Everybody wears gloves. Know of nobody who does not.


You know everybody? That's pretty impressive.

I personally can't hold on without them, but I know plenty of people who don't wear them.
Dirt jumping/pumptracking in particular, the majority of the better riders I've seen don't. 
Even DH/slopestyle type stuff, tons of bare-handed riders.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Always, winter it's cold, summer it's hot and sweat runs down arm and hands can get slippery. A few years back did a big ride and at the top took a safety break and completely forgot my gloves there and didn't realize it till a few miles into downhill, wasn't gonna climb back up! Anyway 5-6k of descending over 15 miles or so w/sweaty slippery hands was not fun


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

slapheadmofo said:


> You know everybody? That's pretty impressive.
> 
> I personally can't hold on without them, but I know plenty of people who don't wear them.
> Dirt jumping/pumptracking in particular, the majority of the better riders I've seen don't.
> Even DH/slopestyle type stuff, tons of bare-handed riders.


Nobody wears gloves. I know all of 'em.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

noapathy said:


> Nobody wears gloves. I know all of 'em.


By the time the OP is finished spamming every single subforum with this silly ****, he probably actually will know everyone.

Seriously though, how the hell is this something that anyone would consider worth making a video about?
Are there really people that are going to sit and watch something like this? 
What does it look like? OP reading off forum comments? A video of a pie chart? 
I don't get it.


----------



## BM Ooutdoorz (Jun 3, 2021)

slapheadmofo said:


> By the time the OP is finished spamming every single subforum with this silly ****, he probably actually will know everyone.
> 
> Seriously though, how the hell is this something that anyone would consider worth making a video about?
> Are there really people that are going to sit and watch something like this?
> ...


Sorry if you don't like what I'm doing
I have made videos in the past comparing full suspensions to hardtails what people rode and liked more and my viewers really enjoyed it, I figured I should try to do something like that again.
I will show what places people wear gloves most and where they don't.
Again I am sorry if you don't like it and I see why you don't and why it could be annoying.
I am just trying to get 100 responses so the video is accurate and not false info then I will stop and not post any more.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

For any mountain biking I always wear full finger gloves. That would be trail, Enduro and XC. They help keep grip consistent even when your hands get sweaty. Live in Virginia so summers are very hot a humid. Still gets pretty cold in winter and I'll ride in 20 to 30 degrees often.

On my road bike I never wear gloves. Even in rain but my bar tape has OK grip when wet. If it's cold I do wear gloves just to keep my hands warm.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

slapheadmofo said:


> By the time the OP is finished spamming every single subforum with this silly ****, he probably actually will know everyone.
> 
> Seriously though, how the hell is this something that anyone would consider worth making a video about?
> Are there really people that are going to sit and watch something like this?
> ...


It better have screenshots of the comments. All of them. Yeah, I got nothin'. Next poll: do goats wear gloves during intense yoga sessions? Need at least 100 responses, please (for accuracy).


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

BM Ooutdoorz said:


> Sorry if you don't like what I'm doing
> I have made videos in the past comparing full suspensions to hardtails what people rode and liked more and my viewers really enjoyed it, I figured I should try to do something like that again.
> I will show what places people wear gloves most and where they don't.
> Again I am sorry if you don't like it and I see why you don't and why it could be annoying.
> I am just trying to get 100 responses so the video is accurate and not false info then I will stop and not post any more.


If you made one post, I never would've said anything. 
Thank god you didn't decide you needed 500 responses.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

noapathy said:


> It better have screenshots of the comments. All of them. Yeah, I got nothin'. Next poll: do goats wear gloves during intense yoga sessions? Need at least 100 responses, please (for accuracy).
> View attachment 1933464


Yes, but only during Covid season.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> By the time the OP is finished spamming every single subforum with this silly ****, he probably actually will know everyone.
> 
> Seriously though, how the hell is this something that anyone would consider worth making a video about?
> Are there really people that are going to sit and watch something like this?
> ...


You realize your arguing with a young kid just trying to produce mountain bike content for a video? There should be no issue with that, or how he spends his time.


----------



## BM Ooutdoorz (Jun 3, 2021)

slapheadmofo said:


> If you made one post, I never would've said anything.
> Thank god you didn't decide you needed 500 responses.


Sorry
I was just trying to reach different people across different threads, I get its annoying fully, and I will not be doing this again!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe posting a poll would be a good choice. Op, Maybe that could be added?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

RBoardman said:


> You realize your arguing with a young kid just trying to produce mountain bike content for a video? There should be no issue with that, or how he spends his time.


Didn't argue, just gave my opinion. Don't really care how he spends his time.
Didn't do an e-investigation on him, so no idea whether he was 8 or 80. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BM Ooutdoorz (Jun 3, 2021)

slapheadmofo said:


> Didn't argue, just gave my opinion. Don't really care how he spends his time.
> Didn't do an e-investigation on him, so no idea whether he was 8 or 80. 🤷‍♂️


Honestly I respect you for that and I get your reason for not liking what I am doing


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

I always wear gloves. Here's a little story: My friend and I are in our first year on motorcycles (1989) and while out riding around we decided to do a drag race off a stop sign. I shoot out in front but miss the shift to second gear, slipping back to neutral. Meanwhile he's accelerating hard and as he hits the engines powerband he slams right into the back of me, needless to say he went flying and crashed hard on the pavement. Arms spread out in front of him, hands on the pavement to break his fall at probably 35mph. Rips the skin off of both palms (wasn't wearing gloves or helmet, had flipflop shoes and short sleeve shirt). I heard his screams of agony all the way from the waiting room as the nurse scrubbed his skinless palms with a heavy bristled brush to get all the debris out of his hands before they would dress the wounds. 
Now MTB trails aren't pavement but you could still rip some skin pretty easy on the trails I ride.
Dress for the crash, not for the ride.👍


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

RBoardman said:


> You realize your arguing with a young kid just trying to produce mountain bike content for a video? There should be no issue with that, or how he spends his time.


Oh, good point, I'll cut him some slack, though he did over post the question but it seems he has now realized it.

Good luck, kid!

And btw, still amazes me how much I sweat through my hands and how bad my gloves smell!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> Didn't argue, just gave my opinion. Don't really care how he spends his time.
> Didn't do an e-investigation on him, so no idea whether he was 8 or 80.


My mistake.
"sh*t on a little scooter kid's dreams of becoming a YouTuber" may have been a more accurate description of your interaction? Lol


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

BM Ooutdoorz said:


> Honestly I respect you for that and I get your reason for not liking what I am doing


Not that I I dislike it' (well, aside from the spam-posting ), more that I don't get it. 
That's nothing new for me though. 
It's all good.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

RBoardman said:


> My mistake.
> "sh*t on a little scooter kid's dreams of becoming a YouTuber" may have been a more accurate description of your interaction? Lol


Could be.
A little constructive criticism never killed anyone much.

Young kids posting here should open with a disclaimer.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't see how this is even up for debate. 

I wear shoes, helmet, gloves, and glasses every ride. Sometimes a jersey. Often shorts as well. 

I have tender feet so shoes are a must.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Gloves- always
XC, trail, road
MA

Gloves range from fingerless to insulated winter


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

slapheadmofo said:


> Could be.
> A little constructive criticism never killed anyone much.
> 
> Young kids posting here should open with a disclaimer.


I thought you had to be 18 to be a "youtuber". Until that age, I thought they were called "groms".


----------



## Mike Islander (May 1, 2020)

Always wear gloves. Downhill. Lowcountry of South Carolina, but I ride southern North Carolina (Dupont, Pizgah, Kanuga).


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Ogre said:


> I don't see how this is even up for debate.


There's no 'debate'.
Some people wear gloves and some don't. 
No one is trying to tell anyone else what they should do.

Oh wait..unless that's what you're doing. 
In which case, it's none of your business.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

noapathy said:


> I thought you had to be 18 to be a "youtuber". Until that age, I thought they were called "groms".


I doesn't help that he communicates better than half the adults here. 
Threw me off.


----------



## BM Ooutdoorz (Jun 3, 2021)

slapheadmofo said:


> Could be.
> A little constructive criticism never killed anyone much.
> 
> Young kids posting here should open with a disclaimer.


Haha.

I really don't care

I didn't really think aboyt what I was doing at first

Just figured I shuld post everywhere and did most within 20 minutes

If I do one of these again, (not planning on it) I will just post on 1 thread!

Thanks for everyones response anyway


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

noapathy said:


> I thought you had to be 18 to be a "youtuber". Until that age, I thought they were called "groms".


In my opinion, to call yourself a "YouTuber" you actually have to make some sort of living doing it. I can cook food, but that doesn't make me a chef. I take pictures, but I'm not a photographer.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Come on...give him a break.

You ride a mountain bike. That makes you a mountian biker.


----------



## Dmaelstrom (Feb 27, 2021)

Always with gloves as more comfy. Fingerless for stunner and full gloves for cold winter rides. Good luck!


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Gloves, Yes, every ride. Hot, cold, no matter what or where. I wear these bad boys. No sense taking any chances.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Full fingered gloves on every ride.

I ride MTB/Trail, Road, and Gravel...always full-fingered gloves.

Colorado


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

Gloves all the time. Fox Dirtpaws pretty hard for me to find gloves that fit. I gotta have the 3XL in the dirt paw.


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

Always, no exceptions, and always something with good palm protection, right now troy lee's.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

No gloves unless it's cold. 
Mountain, Gravel, Road, Bmx dirt jumping
Colorado and PA/NJ


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

Always wear gloves and always full fingered. They are a safety item...I had a stupid and simple sliding low speed fall once...scraped my knee and slid on my hands on gravel. If I didnt have the gloves on my hands would have been shredded, instead..a minor knee scrape.


----------

